# Parking Break



## POOF (Jan 16, 2007)

*Parking Brake*

Hey there guys, I was wanting to get some input on Parking break Cables for An 69. I just broke mine and was wondering if I could run alitte while with out it, Iv'e never had to replace one, any advise.


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

you can run without it no problem 
btw its parking brake


----------



## BobG (Dec 20, 2006)

I guess his would be "parking broke" lol

I have never replaced one, but I'm sure there's info in the restoration manual, as well as the shop manual. If you don't have those two books, you should.


----------



## POOF (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey Jeff thanks for the reasponse. Is there any reason why it it runs across the driveshift? Let me know if you know why.


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

It should run under the driveshaft. It has to cross the driveshaft to get to both sides of the car. The cable consists of 4 pieces, all of which are available. There is no reason to operate the car with a broken cable - replace it.


----------



## tetonchef (Apr 22, 2007)

POOF said:


> Hey Jeff thanks for the reasponse. Is there any reason why it it runs across the driveshift? Let me know if you know why.


BTW its response, and driveshaft......thats shaft. -really lol. im sorry, im bored and couldnt help myself.


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

Oh, and I suppose you're going to tell me it's 'nuclear' and not 'nucular'????:lol:


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Prolly. Definatly not nuclur ether. Wat's rong wid spel chek anyways. Pubic skools ain't wat thay use to bee.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Just kidding, Poof. Almost everyone seems to ignore spelling on the internet. Some of it is very amusing.


----------

